
Duke project that turns organic waste into clean water - shum1
http://sanitation.pratt.duke.edu/community-treatment/current-progress
======
shum1
This deserves more attention that it gets. The article on Bill Gates father
led me to reading about the Omniprocessor and other similar projects. This
project has now spun off into a company called 374 Water.
[https://www.374water.com/](https://www.374water.com/)

